# REAR ENTRY BINDINGS - women's



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been snowboarding for about 4 years now, but it wasn't until this past winter I got to ride for more than 8 hours at a big resort. Going from Chicago area little hills to Whistler Blackcomb was the most awesome experience! 

I normally board with snowboarders but while I was in Whistler I realized my whole family was waiting for me to buckle in before heading down the slopes (all skiers). Finding a good spot to buckle yourself in with the crowd was also very hard. I know if you're good you'll be able to strap yourself in within seconds. I don't think I will be there for at least a couple of years... I thought maybe the rear entry binding could help! I'd call myself an Advanced beginner? I don't do anything crazy, the only thing I would do outside carving is small jumps. 

So I found some good prices on Flow rear entry bindings and wanted to know if you have any suggestions... 

Some of my friends think that rear entry bindings don't give you the same control as standard bindings. And I've read some people complaining about it being loose from time to time. Would you recommend getting a rear entry bindings?

These are the ones I'm thinking...
Flow Muse Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2012
Flow Flite 2W Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2012
Flow Essence Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2011

also just found this one below 
Roxy ROCK-it DASH Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2012

Thank you! I can't wait for the season to start and hopefully go back to Whistler again.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know about those bindings but I know my wife wants to get the 2012 K2 Tryst soon. 

They're rear entry, harshmellow for comfort and canted footbeds.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My first time at Whistler, the biggest problem I had was handling runs that take 25+ minutes to get down instead of 4-5. Thighs were killing me! 

I've had Flows for a couple of years. I also have 390's on my other board. Hopefully what I'm going to say is equally applicable for women's bindings. You'll have to decide that.

Flow's are a lot more trouble to initially set up, because you have to get the proper level of tension in the 'I' strap. Once you have it dialled though, it probably only needs a small adjustment every couple of days. The amount of time that takes though is _way_ more than made up for by the time you save at the top of the run. I personally can kick my back foot in, reach down, and snap the binding shut without ever coming to a stop. But even if you do stop, you don't have to sit and it takes maybe 3 seconds. Skiers spend more time transferring their poles to the proper hands and putting the wrist straps on.

As far as "less control", opinions are divided. Which should tell you that the difference (if any) is subtle. If you compete professionally or semi-pro, I suppose it might make a difference. The big difference though is that at the end of the day your feet aren't aching, because the bindings don't have to be as tight (because of the large contact surface).

One place though where Flows really are a PITA is strapping in on a significant slope. You can't sit down and strap in, you have to turn to face uphill and kick in in an awkward semi-crouch. That's why I have the 390s on the other board -- for park.

OTOH the new NX2s probably take care of this problem because you can strap in the traditional way if you want. Haven't seen them personally yet.


Good luck!


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> I don't know about those bindings but I know my wife wants to get the 2012 K2 Tryst soon.
> 
> They're rear entry, harshmellow for comfort and canted footbeds.


Thanks... yea I was looking at some of the K2 ones too... but i've heard that flow has been doing it for so long they're a little bit more advanced on it.
 After your wife rides w/ her new K2 please have her share her thoughts :laugh:


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

Donutz said:


> My first time at Whistler, the biggest problem I had was handling runs that take 25+ minutes to get down instead of 4-5. Thighs were killing me!
> 
> I've had Flows for a couple of years. I also have 390's on my other board. Hopefully what I'm going to say is equally applicable for women's bindings. You'll have to decide that.
> 
> ...


Lol the first 2-3 25min runs aren't bad at all it's those ones AFTER lunch time killed me! I was told by my boarding instructor that I was the strongest to start the day but by the end of the day I couldn't even catch up with the rest of my class. I felt ashamed, def was not in shape! Had a cool Norwegian guy as my instructor. 

I have heard about the initial set up being a long process... but it's all worth it once you got it to the sweet spot right? 

So with the rear entry binding your feet wont hurt like normal ones do? that's awesome! Yea i don't plan on doing anything crazy and i'm def not a pro or semi-pro so that shouldn't be a huge issue. and as far as for significant slopes, not likely to run into those since I can only do blue ones at Whistler (however, my cousins accidentally led me to a double black diamond, we FOLLOWED the snow instead of the crowd). 

Thank you for your tips! 

I'm thinking to get last year's model since they're cheaper.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my K2 cinch CTX...after 2 seasons in them, not a problem, beside re-tightening the screws every 3-4 riding days. I never tried FLOW's but got an awesome deal on the K2's 




skarenboo said:


> Thanks... yea I was looking at some of the K2 ones too... but i've heard that flow has been doing it for so long they're a little bit more advanced on it.
> After your wife rides w/ her new K2 please have her share her thoughts :laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Love my K2 cinch CTX...after 2 seasons in them, not a problem, beside re-tightening the screws every 3-4 riding days. I never tried FLOW's but got an awesome deal on the K2's


Yep mine have been great and their a couple years old now and I really like the way they make me feel "locked in". I still like conventional bindings for out west since you only have to strap in every 20 minutes or so instead of every 5 like in the midwest.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I have ridden flows and my wife still rides them. They are super comfortable and i will probably pick up another pair in the future. The only thing i would say is the new hing system looks really good and would solve any response issues, assuminig there are response issues. This will allow easy entry while letting the binding get a bit tighter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ridden flow for 6 years and have had no issues. I strap in while still moving and unstrapped while still moving. I am going to upgrade to nx2 this year though. In deep powder it can be a bitch with the older ones..... 

The new ones have better ratchets than last year..... Last years had better ratchets that other years before that. The nx2 are awesome this year though..... I'm pretty sure they are also canted bindings.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yep mine have been great and their a couple years old now and I really like the way they make me feel "locked in". I still like conventional bindings for out west since you only have to strap in every 20 minutes or so instead of every 5 like in the midwest.



Same here...get off chair, slide, point one hand on the steep slope near the lift..lock...go. I'm usually alone and on powder days those few seconds saved mean you're ahead of the pack....at every chair. Damn I can't wait.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My biggest problem with Cinch is that toe strap is typically fixed. Great for getting in cause it doesn't migrate. But even maxed out in the adjustment you do not get enought toe overhang on the binding to properly leverage your edges. This is not a problem with any flow.

I'd get last years Essence if you really wanna save money. However the upgrades for this year are phenomenal. Those real ratchets are great. You can still get out and back in like a regular binding with last years using the mini ratchtes, but he full ratchets on this years are just that much better.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nivek said:


> My biggest problem with Cinch is that toe strap is typically fixed. Great for getting in cause it doesn't migrate. But even maxed out in the adjustment you do not get enought toe overhang on the binding to properly leverage your edges. This is not a problem with any flow.



I have the 09/10 K2s (I think) and the toe strap is adjustable. Both in length, and in position (toe or top) did they change that?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Same here...get off chair, slide, point one hand on the steep slope near the lift..lock...go. I'm usually alone and on powder days those few seconds saved mean you're ahead of the pack....at every chair. Damn I can't wait.


Lol no friends on powder days huh?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Lol no friends on powder days huh?



My brother is coming this December...I will have to make an exception...but no...no friends on pow day....I mean...no waiting for friends on a pow day...
I just can't...

Those are the days when you never stop...you piss in the woods if you have to because stopping at the restroom is out of the question...and skip a good run to get first in line for the next chair to open....


OOOOOoooooo are we there yet?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> My brother is coming this December...I will have to make an exception...but no...no friends on pow day....I mean...no waiting for friends on a pow day...
> I just can't...
> 
> Those are the days when you never stop...you piss in the woods if you have to because stopping at the restroom is out of the question...and skip a good run to get first in line for the next chair to open....
> ...


Yea I tend to share about 1\2 my powder days with the girlfriend and it turns me into an instant A-Hole. I get frustrated by her doing simple shit like taking off her glove off at the top to adjust her bindings and I'm like "WTF are you DOING?!?!?!?" then I choose take her into terrain that's slightly above her head(how else is she gonna learn) and then I get frustrated again waiting for her at the bottom of a gnarly\deep section!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea I tend to share about 1\2 my powder days with the girlfriend and it turns me into an instant A-Hole. I get frustrated by her doing simple shit like taking off her glove off at the top to adjust her bindings and I'm like "WTF are you DOING?!?!?!?" then I choose take her into terrain that's slightly above her head(how else is she gonna learn) and then I get frustrated again waiting for her at the bottom of a gnarly\deep section!


I'm opening a pow day thread so we stop hijacking this one


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

heheheh you said rear entry


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I have the 09/10 K2s (I think) and the toe strap is adjustable. Both in length, and in position (toe or top) did they change that?


Yeah you essentially want your toe ramp to sit just about where your toes sprout from the ball of your foot for proper leverage. I've never worked with a Cinch that could accommodate that.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

you want the end of the toe ramp to be just past the ball of your foot? where do you want the end of the heal ramp to be then?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Yeah you essentially want your toe ramp to sit just about where your toes sprout from the ball of your foot for proper leverage. I've never worked with a Cinch that could accommodate that.


not sure I got this...you can slide the toe ramp (or base) forward. by ramp I mean where (end part of) the boot is sitting. I thought you were talking about toe straps before?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> not sure I got this...you can slide the toe ramp (or base) forward. by ramp I mean where (end part of) the boot is sitting. I thought you were talking about toe straps before?


Still am. Watch that video, see where the boot lands? Not enough toe overhang, so then you try to downsize to get more but the toe strap wont extend enough to allow for downsizing. It's just all wrong. I guess the best way to say it is the bindings are too big for the boot sizes they say fit.

You want close to equal toe/heel overhand, but the thing about heelside is you have the highback to drive into. So less is more acceptable.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

hmm, i always just tried to get my toe ramps all the way out under most of my toes, not that i was ever successful cause my feet are huge. 

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had Flow Prima's ever since I started boarding. I've never had an issue with them! They are snug, never unbuckle, and more importantly they are stiff which is perfect for freeriding (which i love). I am always the first of my friends who are ready to ride. Setting up was not hard and you never have to do it again once its done. I'm actually looking to upgrade and since you can now notice the wear and tare on them, and since I've had such a great experience with them I'm looking on sticking with Flow. Plus it helps that theyve really advanced their tech this year!


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Skarenboo, you mentioned you're from chicago. My wife is getting rid of her flows muse. If you're interested here's craigslist link:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/spo/3320742223.html
They only seen couple days of riding.


----------



## lovesnow (Feb 17, 2012)

has anyone tried out the roxy rock-it-roll or rock-it-power rear entries? 
Roxy ROCK-it ROLL Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2013 | evo

i've been looking for rear entries for awhile now as well. i'm beginning-intermediate i would say. i was going to get the flow prima 2013 but they're too stiff for my taste and the flow minx-se doesn't have the new NASTY tech or the cant. i saw some good k2 tryst 2012 models for a good price but i hear the performance on them isnt that good? is that true? they're canted right?


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

voy78 said:


> Skarenboo, you mentioned you're from chicago. My wife is getting rid of her flows muse. If you're interested here's craigslist link:
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/spo/3320742223.html
> They only seen couple days of riding.


Link expired!


----------



## Blitzer (Sep 6, 2012)

My wife doesn't like rear entry


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

Nivek said:


> My biggest problem with Cinch is that toe strap is typically fixed. Great for getting in cause it doesn't migrate. But even maxed out in the adjustment you do not get enought toe overhang on the binding to properly leverage your edges. This is not a problem with any flow.
> 
> I'd get last years Essence if you really wanna save money. However the upgrades for this year are phenomenal. Those real ratchets are great. You can still get out and back in like a regular binding with last years using the mini ratchtes, but he full ratchets on this years are just that much better.


Thank you all for the tips!! I'm going to the Windy City ski/snowboarding show so I'll def keep my eyes open for both 2011/2012 and 2013 models and try them on.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I do not like Flow, but if you're stuck on rear-entry bindings, just go them. Personally I just don't get the point of combining a traditional 2 strap system with the rear-entry like they do with Bent Metal, Roxy, and K2 bindings. Extra weight, more slop, having to re-position the ankle/toe strap each time you put it on...kind of reduces the possible benefits of rear-entry.


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thank you all*

So I went to the Windy City Ski/snowboard show and ended up with the k2 cinch... for $40 dollars... brand new! I thought I'd buy it just to try it out... and if it doesn't fit I'll sell it on ebay or something. Almost paid 100 for the exact same one... 

The problem I run into now is that it's very tight w/ my new boots.

Anyway to fix that?


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Try them before you buy them. Put the bindings on a board with your boot and torque the board side to side. If you can't try them at a store, make sure you can return at only shipping cost.

When I tried last years Flow's vs. the Gnu binding system, I did not like the Flow's. I found that the lack of toe side strap on the Flow's reduced heal side torsional flex compared to the Gnu's. The Gnu's heal strap also automatically loosened when the high back was pulled down which made entry into the binding even faster and easier. This was me buying my first equipment and I was able to notice the difference.

For those reasons I would recommend either this years:
-Flow Minx SE (2013 model with toe strap. other models traditional Flow design)
-Roxy rear entry designs
-Gnu Women's Line

Pay attention to stiffness too. I really like my stiffer binding since all I do is cruise the mountain just like you. Stiffer gives better control for carving. We don't need flexy noodles so we can hit rails. You might be happiest with a 5-6 flex? I don't believe companies change their flex ratings for women. I ride an 8 flex.

Roxy Review
Binding Review: 11-12 Roxy Rock-it Power


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

skarenboo said:


> The problem I run into now is that it's very tight w/ my new boots.
> 
> Anyway to fix that?


Your new boots are tight? The bindings are too tight and causing numbness/foot pain? Too tight on the toe? Too tight on the ankle?

I assume you've got the straps backed out to the maximum and then when you cinch up the back they are too tight. If that's the case you need a longer plastic ratchet piece. A local shop would have some.

Your new boots may also need to be broken in.

I could be wrong and someone may have better advice.


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks,
I went to Breck & Keystone w/ them... I think the small size of binding is a bit too small for my size 8 boots... It takes a lot of effort to get my foot in or even taken out... I'll take them to the local shop and see if they can help me with it.

I'm going to Whistler in less than 1 month, I guess I'll have to go to a local trash hill ski area to test out both again and decide if I should bring my old binding or the K2 cinch I got :'(

Another issue I ran into in CO was that my heel & ankle kept on lifting up from my boot when I'm riding toe side,... 



Cycle4Fun said:


> Your new boots are tight? The bindings are too tight and causing numbness/foot pain? Too tight on the toe? Too tight on the ankle?
> 
> I assume you've got the straps backed out to the maximum and then when you cinch up the back they are too tight. If that's the case you need a longer plastic ratchet piece. A local shop would have some.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed with my K2 Cinch that it's difficult to get my boot in and out because of the angle when the high back is open. Flows open flat, Cinch only to about a 35 degree angle or so. I ran my Cinch for 1 season and by the end of the year the rubber on the highback is completely torn off and the inside of the ankle strap is shredded from me trying to manuever my boot into the binding. Sometimes I'd wipe myself out trying to get my boot in and out. Once I got my boot in, it was a nice tight fit and I really liked the binding overall.

This year I switched to a Salomon traditional entry binding.


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

RedRomo,
so my friend and I aren't the only ones that has the same issue then.. He's got the 2013 Cinch and we both have to use a lot of force to get ourselves in... Sometimes my friend using the traditional binding actually beat me to strap in... 

So you still prefer the traditional entry binding? 
I haven't ride w/ my traditional binding this year but will like to try it out before I go to Whistler so I don't have to bring 2 sets of bindings with me... 



RedRomo said:


> I noticed with my K2 Cinch that it's difficult to get my boot in and out because of the angle when the high back is open. Flows open flat, Cinch only to about a 35 degree angle or so. I ran my Cinch for 1 season and by the end of the year the rubber on the highback is completely torn off and the inside of the ankle strap is shredded from me trying to manuever my boot into the binding. Sometimes I'd wipe myself out trying to get my boot in and out. Once I got my boot in, it was a nice tight fit and I really liked the binding overall.
> 
> This year I switched to a Salomon traditional entry binding.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I do prefer the traditional binding over the Cinch. The Cinch should really be referred to as a mid-top entry binding instead of rear entry IMO. I can't tell you how many times I got my boot half way in the binding, started sliding down the hill and wiped out. ...not cool. :dizzy:

I love my Salomon Rythm bindings. I bought them for under $100 off Ebay. 

I can get into the bindings rather quickly. I just start the toe cap while I'm on the lift by ratcheting it one click. Then when I get off the lift I put my boot in, put the toe cap over, lock it in, then put the ankle strap on. I do this while standing. It only takes me about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I have size 8 or equiv salomon boots which are on small volume size and I have the medium k2 agogos. I cant imagine trying to get them into a small binding. Straps are relatively played out. Sounds like you got too small a size. FYI. Thumbs up for the agogos which are neither one nor the other but miles quicker in and out tan traditional two strap bindings.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yeah you essentially want your toe ramp to sit just about where your toes sprout from the ball of your foot for proper leverage. I've never worked with a Cinch that could accommodate that.


I have 2009 cinch , adjustable toe bed length took a screw driver. I had 2011 cinch cts with adjustable toe bed. On the cts there were two pegs that you pegs you push down , pull the bed out and push the pegs up. Bindings have to be unmounted.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*K2 cinch 2008 , Flow to Tryst to CTS to Tryst*



skarenboo said:


> Thanks... yea I was looking at some of the K2 ones too... but i've heard that flow has been doing it for so long they're a little bit more advanced on it.
> After your wife rides w/ her new K2 please have her share her thoughts :laugh:


The small bindings are too small for your woman's 8

Yes every year they advance closer to looking and working like the k2 cinch. They've gone to ratcheting buckles , two independent working straps tied together with dental floss, now their new system is very similar to the K2 with double pivot points. Next year they might get more bugs out. There is a long thread about their new nasty strap system review.

My wife started with Flows 3 years ago, went to cinch tryst after a couple of days,it was two steps, pull up high backs , pull up lock. My cinch were one step, pull up lock. She now has two pairs and sold flows on craigslist for $80, sold them more than i paid for the tryst. I've been on the same Cinch for about 6 years. 

I tried changing one tryst Small for a mens M CTS, she had problems with the entry. They made the newer buckles contoured for the ankle, over engineered. She didn't notice the canted footbed or harsh mellow, but she also isn't landing on rails or hard half pipes. She did like the newer hard plastic strap over original flimsy one, I have two on order to replace her cinch. I replaced both CTS straps with the tryst and like it much better. I flipped the toe ladder strap around to have a ratchet and the top strap with a thiner one.

Toe overhang, it is just a toe catcher so you don't catch your toe. Your weight and force should be at the ball of your feet, using your toes will get your feet to get cramps and generate a lot of heel lift.

I like the idea of the new flow, but people complain about kicking in and the toe strap. 

If you kick/skate from the front , you might kick open rear toe strap. I drilled a hole in strap of her rear foot and replaced it with a burton toe strap which is harder to kick open.

Also the buckles are difficult to move for a reason, so they don't over tighten, they don't get easier with use although you can replace them, but then deal with over tightened straps where you have to loosen them all the time. 

We do trails and powered, no parks, she loves them.:thumbsup:

I don't care about weight, my board and boots , and boot warmer battery packs make the difference in binding weight negligible. more weight means faster downhill speed. right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

edlo said:


> I have 2009 cinch , adjustable toe bed length took a screw driver. I had 2011 cinch cts with adjustable toe bed. On the cts there were two pegs that you pegs you push down , pull the bed out and push the pegs up. Bindings have to be unmounted.


I'm fully aware of how to adjust K2's. I've never been able to get the toe strap adjusted right so you're boot is positioned right. This was the same problem with Ride's Contraband.


----------

